# asian house geckos



## tyson001 (Feb 17, 2011)

i was wondering can you keep asian house geckos im not trying to start anything it just popped in my head as when we lived in darwin there was thousands of them. and i was just wondering.i thought it would be illegal as their exotic.


----------



## najanaja (Feb 17, 2011)

you can keep them if you like...

not being a native animal means there are no restrictions on them..


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 17, 2011)

najanaja said:


> you can keep them if you like...
> 
> not being a native animal means there are no restrictions on them..



Whats the difference keeping them or corn snakes..Either way they are both exotics.M8 theres hundreds of them around,theres some1 that is trying to sell them.


----------



## harley0402 (Feb 17, 2011)

they are a pest, but they are cute


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 17, 2011)

Some people on here said they are listed on permits in NSW now. I have no Idea.


----------



## harley0402 (Feb 17, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Some people on here said they are listed on permits in NSW now. I have no Idea.



true ? i was told to kill them if i saw them but i cant do it, like i said, they are too cute.


----------



## najanaja (Feb 17, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> Whats the difference keeping them or corn snakes..Either way they are both exotics.M8 theres hundreds of them around,theres some1 that is trying to sell them.


 
Location of where they come from,,,
Damage they could cause to our environment.
how they were brought into the country
pest and diseases the could bring with them
food that the prey on if escape into the wild..
impact with native species

unfortuantly the list goes on and on...
corn snakes could spread as much as the AHG if given the chance and who knows what devistation that could cause to areas..
Lucky AHG only really eat bugs and kill the occasional Air conditioner


----------



## tyson001 (Feb 17, 2011)

oh thats interesting i thought they would be considered as bad as can toads and totally prohibited.


----------



## najanaja (Feb 17, 2011)

at the moment they are not having an effect on native wildlife,
where as the cane toad is a environmental disaster...


----------



## reptishack101 (Feb 17, 2011)

if the asian house geckos scientific name is "Hemidactylus frenatus" then yer your aloud to keep them in nsw just had a look on www.environment.nsw.gov.au/resources/nature/CurrentSpeciesList.pdf


----------



## tyson001 (Feb 17, 2011)

so what does that mean does it mean you can only keep them in nsw or does it mean nsw is the only state you need a license to keep them.


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 17, 2011)

tyson001 said:


> so what does that mean does it mean you can only keep them in nsw or does it mean nsw is the only state you need a license to keep them.


 
This may be worth a read
http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/documents...sts/IPA-Asian-House-Gecko-Risk-Assessment.pdf


----------



## tyson001 (Feb 17, 2011)

read it but made no diff question still stands


----------

